# mk4 polo 6n vr6 conversion



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i thought id started a therd but carnt find it so ill do a fresh post ,,hope some of you like it
hi all and another transplant has started lol ,friend of mine decided he wanted a vr6 in his polo ,so ,his wishers are granted ,,lol
yes i know the heavy ,bla bla ,but thats what he wants so ill malke it fit,,,so now ive 2 projects on the go 
the car 
















my old engine








removed old 1.4 lump and its time to make it fit








then chopped chassi out and re welded it ,as most modify mk3 subframes i modify the old one lol


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

couple of updates this after
















































































piece of cake ,nothing hard about makeing one of these fit in a polo ,ive just got to beef the rear mounts up more ,and everything will algine up and do the job,u can just see the last pic were the inlet manifold is just standing proud ,,erm ,i will sort that little prob ,,no worries then ill remove the front tempory bars to make a nice cross member to tidy the job up ,,,plenty of room to add a nice turbo too,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just made the drives fit 2day ,,
.
















as you can see ive welded the drive ,ill be seeing how strong my weld will hold ,its the only way to know for sure,,,as i reckon it wont snap on my weld...any bets


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

not mutch to add ,just beefed the mounts up and algined driveshafts


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

bit of an update ,,
started on the front engine mount and suport bar








































bit of cutting was needed to get the front pannel back in place ,but at least ,the inlet just misses ,so no need for chopping there ,lol


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

first add do a little alteration to make sure the oil filter houseing wouldnt catch
















then just caped and finshed the front mont off 








and made a few extra beefy brackets to put some extra strengh in that rear mount
















then fitted the vr gear selector ,,fits a treat evern cables right length too
















thats that sorted and all working fine,,

and just made a start on the down pipe too
















had to cut as the vr bends both ways 
this is a mock up how it will look with some pipe welded in place








and a engine shot of how it fits ,,not bad for a first attempt i reckon ..


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi mate,
so you sed to me befor that you lose power steering wen you use the polo subframe,y's that?
i also wunderd if you cud do me a subframe and mounts,at wat sort of cost would you be looking for them?bt it would be nice if you cud do 1 4 me


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

hi pal ,,few reasons are ,this polo dint have power steering ,i was temped to use a mk3 vr6 subfram so i could use power steering or modify it to the polo subframe ,,but this was easyer this way ,,,i have a few spares around ,but what are you wanting to do ,fit a vr in ur polo?pop some info pics up on ur car ,,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

small update ,,,
bit of chopping and welding here and there to get a down pipe modifyed
























that bit sorted it will clear for engine movement ..
right next engine wireing ,,lol i hate it ,i ant a friggin clue ,,can anyone help ,,,
i have seperate pin pics if anyone knows








as i know some of the wireing wont be needed ,which is another story


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

yea well wat it is,i have a full mk3 vr6 and i have a mk4 polo i have always wanted to to the vr6 conversion but nobody was shineing any light on the situation for ontill i came accross you and yours.
so is there anyway to get power sterring with the polo frame?
am just basicly trying to go for less welding as poss so wat kind of job is it to offer up the golf subframe?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

its the wireing ill be stuck with ,,everything else wont be a problem ,,,
i never tryed to fit one ,but most vw have interchangeable rack ends that unscrew into other racks ,and i have heard some runing renulr clio racks ,,,im sure some came with powersteering and im sure ull not need it when your driveing pal ,,lol,t i did a trail offer up of the mk3 vr6 subframe ,ull need to modify both front monts on to the iner chassi,but i never checked any steering or wishbones ,as i can remmeber the rear holes ling up /


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

You asked for some pics of my project. You can find the here: http://www.tuninggarage.ro/forum/article.php?t=343


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

nice 1 mate,
my appologes i shud ov read wat you sed the first time about your's never came with power steering,but myn has got it...so do you think that i could fit it with the power steering?..if so al give it a try,but as for wiering well wat i fink you should do is split the lights loom away from the engine and add the vr6 engine loom..but have you got the full mk3 loom cos if so you should just run the whole loom in your polo,thats wat am gna try do,
also how do you put pics on here,dnt have a clue,lol


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

yes if your has power steering then then ,then other then power steering pipes i carnt see why use it ,as the vr p/steering pump will fit ,as i checked on mine yesterday ,,yes i do have the complete engine loom ,, but unsure what u mean //split the light loom/// as i sure ui carnt just unplug the engine loom from the standard polo and plug this is in ,,,any info ...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

thats nice ,,pal did u do this project ur self ,,as i could only see some vides,,, any idea regards which radiator and who engine wireing was done ,as im really stuck


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

wat i was saying was to split the light wiering from the polo and the vr6 loom and try fit all the engine loom to the car,do you get wat i mean now do you have the golf fues box?if so swap the whole loom round,.......bt how much would you charge me to do me a subfreme and mounts.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i know what u mean pal ,,ive only the vr6 loom plugs as u can see in the pics ,and the mk4 polo fuse box , if i can just find the ecu lives and earths to mae the engine run ,i can simply extend the battery/oil/temp and fans from the old m4 loom which i think would be a lot easyer ,then removeing and changeing lots of loom wireing ,,, so basicly i reckon i only need the ecu powers x2 earths and a feul pump reply to get the engine to prime up and spark as its ecu controlled ,,as i thought i had the fuel relay but the auto data shows a 4 pin relay were mine has a 6pin plug and relay ,,dam confuseing ,unless im looking at the wrong part of the loom wireing ,,, regards mounts ,unsure which way you want to go ,either m3 or m4 polo subframe as if urs is the same as mine id do the same idea as then theres no messing with subframe/steering/wishbones /legs and brakes ,and its case a case of ,adding mounts ,as ive done mk1/2/3 golfs and a polo lol plus a couple of others ,of my own


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

its a polo subframe engine and gearbox mounts i want,so how much?bt i see wat your saying about the wiering,have you got any pics of wat does wat on the loom as in earth live an so on.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hiya pal is it the same subframe that u see in my pics ,,and was the engine a 1.4 8v , as it wouldnt be too hard for you to do it urself with a welder steel and grinder ,,,as ull have to make and modify the front and both rear mounts and exhaust as well ,ps ive a good idea what to do regards the wireing ,,,as really u need the engine in place and algin everything first which would take a few days to sort ,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

pic of the car as added some better deep dish wheels and upratted the front suspension 








more stress this wireing looks a nightmare 
fuse box removed


----------



## sidewayzz (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys are hilarious! Looks like you added about 150 pounds of steel to the front. Reminds me of what some guy might do to his pickup to fit a bigger engine in it. Like a Merlin V 12!


----------



## sidewayzz (Oct 23, 2008)

I want more pictures! got it on the road yet?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

not yet ,they maybe a few updates in a few weeks due to other things to sort.....theres just mostly the wireing ,rad piping front pannel and plastics and middle pipe to sort ,before it has a trail start before its tryed out ,,,


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

Well. Instead of adapting the Polo pannel to the Golf, I removed the complete wireing from the car and put in the Golf III complete system. I used the orginal VR6 radiator and adapted it for my car. I had the orgininal at first but it boiled in summer time.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cool any pics ,,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

right major stress with wireing a few pics and yes im scatching my head ,,lol
first i found some nice burnt wires ekkk
























then added the vr6 engine loom ,,dam wireing lol








just short of a couple of engine relays








dash had to be removed to due to dam wireing location and replace those burnt wires


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

keep it up


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers pal
bit of time to do a bit more this after 
had to re modify the bottom engine brace as i didnt realise the raditor dosent sit straight and a bit off the engine mount just to clear the raditor cores








then bit of cut and chop raditors in , should be just enoegh room for a slim type cooling fan 








then thought best sort a hole out for the dipstick lol 








as u can see not too mutch room at the bottom ,but it will do the job saves fitting daft small radiators which wont cool right as this one will ,,


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice work man.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

realy








its only home made ,,bud ,,im woundering im stuck with a few wires ,can anyone help ,








as i carnt see if i need to wire them up or not ,as then ill be ready to plug the ecu in and have a first attempt of a fireup ,,,


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

I also have a few wires that go nowhere. Don't worry about it.


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

hiya mate,wat fusebox is it wat you have got? it looks like a mk3 golf 1,my polo 1 dnt look like that and myn is a r reg aswell.,,,,,,,,,also wat are you doing about your clutch.are you gna put a hydraulic master in or are you gna run the seat clutch system?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

small update 
managed to get the fluid clutch converted from cable to fluid done
bit of scrappy hunting for a pedal and modifyed it along with a bit of cutting job done
















getting there....but carnt get a spark or feul as yet grrr








got some biggar brakes to add too


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

so wat clutch master did u use? and wat pedal did u use?...............i have a mk3 golf,would i be able too use the master and mod the pedel to fit my polo?.......wat are you doing for a fuel pump,do you think the 1 from the mk3 golf would fit? thanx mate


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

u can use any really ,i used the clutch master slave from the mk3 vr6 , cut the rod shorternd it a bit and used the mk4 golf clutch pedal piece of piss tuck me 30mins job done ,, i left the standad polo servo and acclater in as there not in the way and will work fine ,,just add some g60 hubs discs and calipars ,,,,its the wireing thats a pain at mo ,carnt get a dam spark or feul pump to prime ,(just get a walbro 255lph ) and add it in the tank ,,


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

so its mk3 master,mk4 pedal,ok,,so wont shortening the rod affect the clearenss ov the clutch engaging and disengaging?or did you mean you cut the pedel dwn not the rod on the master?,,,,,,,,,,,,do you think i can adapt the mk3 pedal insted ov the mk4 1.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

regards the mk3 pedal i never had one to use ,,so used a mk4 golf /bora audi tt all the same ,as when u remove the old plastic pedal (1x 13mm nut and a think washer ,which u put the think washer to the inner side of the bolt) simpley fit the mk4 pedal ,from a golf 4motion/volkwagen bora/audi tt etc all same,it fits spot on lengh and clearance ,u only have to weld a small tab on the bottom 2 min job,
regards the location look under your mk4 polo 6n dash were the clutch pastic pedal is ull see a small square at the back of the floor ,just drill that out will a hole reamer and mark 2 13mm holes either side (keep the drill straight or the slave wont bolt up and fuction right,refit and bolt up ,,,,

and u can leave all the std polo brake servo and accletor in place ,
regards the rod shorting this was because the clutch slave is closer inside the car of the bulkhead and if u try to use it the slave will bottom out half way down ,so remove 5mm from it and reweld and instantly cool it to save heat problems then clip the plastic locker into place
get a vr6 mk3 top up brake bottle and conect the pipe and blead it ,clutch done ,,


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

dam man you are heven sent,,,,lol
i like all of that there wat you sed,so am all good with the mk3 golf set up,,the fuse box wat you have got in your car is it the polo 1 or is it from the golf?cos my 1 looks completly defferent to yours and yours looks like a golf 1.,,,,,,,,,,,, also y do you have too weld a small tab on the bottom of the peddal










_Modified by bantan45 at 12:22 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

as far as read all the fuseboxs from mk2/mk3 are same ,u just add the vr6 relays in the fusebox ,regards pedal if u use a pedal from a mk4 golf bora audi tt ,,u only have to weld a small tab on the bottom so when the pedals fully down it dosent try to bottom out in the slave unit


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

OK THANKS







ALOT MATE


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

any time if i can help just ask ,,
finaly after a decent week of novis wireing stress ive cracked it ,,we have spark ,fuel pump working ,injectors,etc ,after re changeing the total fusebox ,i found the prob








this **** the single red/yellow wire 








awaiting ht leads and hoses now ,,getting there ,,for a trail start up


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers pal , a few more modifying here
started on the down pipe ,,think my welding getting better lol
















and thats the full exhaust modifyed to fit along with the new lambda sensor 








and algined the rear box up ,,,it should sound sweet too


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

so have you got the engine running,also wat mount rubbers did you use,,,,,ive got a set ov landrover 1s,are thay wat you have


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (bantan45)*

Incredible!!!


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

hi apl ,yearh i had to use 2 sandwitch bushers from a landrover (2/and quarter series ) and used the standard mk3 vr6 mount for a firm engine hold ,just had to slightly ground a bit of the alloy away so i could get a decent size radiator in there to cool it as well


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (chirocco)*

cheers again its only home made ,but should be a bit of fun to drive ,,,,,,


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

thanx alot mate well ive got sum mounts from a landrover,also got a audi a3 pedal,this will do wont it seen as its got that tab on it already,....but i tell you sumthing cud you pls pls make me the mount what attaches to the gear box,al pay you if you cud do that,its just so i can line it all up alot easyer,,, thanx alot.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

finaly got all the engine conversion sorted and just added the bonnet and yep it shuts and clears nicely ,, then added a cooling fan too
















then i thought id beter make a start on fitting all the wireing and dash ,,erm were do i start ,,








bumper back on


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

YEA BOY, GO ON WID YA BAD SELF,LOL
mate that is the **** thumbs up all the way,
so wat you saying about thaty mount i aksed you about? PLZ


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

cheer pal ,if i remmeber just use the standard front mk3 vr mount and youll ,just need to remove a bit of alloy from the front so the larger radiator will fit ,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

well thats another engine conversion to add to my list ,,,as its a runner at last ,it sounds well ,and pulls nice too ,ill get some more video up when i get the camcorder on the go
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=28cmvbr&s=5


_Modified by adaptorman at 12:55 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

gone on lad,
thats wat we all wana see,
can you tell me exactly wat you did for your wering pls 
av started myn already,am doing a 5 door sutten diferent,so you only modded 1 drive shaft?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

hi pal ,sorry but i carnt understand what youve put ,can u try word it a little better and ill rely ...


----------



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow







I am absolutely amazed by how you fitted that VR into the polo. Keep posting more pics please!










_Modified by GTgary at 1:16 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTgary)*

nice one ,it just a homemade conversion,,,,,







and saved the guy a fortune ,,on gargae bills as they wanked 4k to supply and fit i did this for less then a quarter of the price and in record time ,which these can be done in a month ..







if all the bits are there ready,, i might get the change of the odd video ,but really its complete so ,thats about it for the polo vr idea...


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi mate sorry about the wording,lol
rite wat it is,can you tell me exactley wat parts of the loom you added to the fusebox and also do the polo drive shaft cups mate up to the vr cups?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

i can understand ya now ,,,,








right first regards the driveshafts ,the long (driverside shaft ,just remove the inner cv and replace with the mk3 vr6 ,,same spline fits perfect , and then u can keep ur std cv on the other ,to save altering hubs,(unless u want to use 280mm g60 brake set up , but u need 16v hubs to make these fit
regards the fusebox ,
ive a few pics of needed , u will have 4 clear fusebox plugs /
but u only need 3 of them
they only fit in one socket on the rear of the fusebox( 3 contectors in total
( first check the fusebox number ,its stamped in the middle of the rear of the fusebox,let me know the long number)
you will need all the vr6 fusebox relys and fit them in the correct sockets of the fusebox ,
there a red with a yellow tracer which a red plug on it ,this is the main engine live make sure it contected in the rear of the fusebox ,ill get u the location if needed
and there is one briding brass wire to be removed ,
also make sure u remove the standard mk4 clocks ,and fit a set from a 95 vr6 ,they plug straight ,,, and rev/speed.feul temp/warning lights will all work fine ,,,
im hopeing this will help u get sorted ,,,,


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

nice 1 mate but i can not find the engine live in my wiering,(red yel) it is nowere to be seen,my loom and engine are from a early 94 m reg
so wat will i need to plug into my fuseboxe as i cant find that wire,
also i stried the lights out of my loom but am still not sure about wat i have cut away cos on the wiering diagram i have shows that in sum of the yellow plugs what the lights ran on there are sum air temp wier's
pls help al post sum pics up real soon


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

it should be there mreg ,,is yours a obd1 or obd2/ coil pack or dizzy type engine ,heres the pics these should help ya bud ,,its not hard once u get ya head around it , first u need all these vr relays in ur mk4 polo fusebox
first make sure all ur replys are same as this 








then if u look at all the wireing ,there is 3 white plugs ,plug these into the rear of the fusebox ,(they only fit on the same sockets so ull not go wrong 








then this is the wire which makes all the engine harness comes live (switched live ,which is yelloe with a red tracer )







with the new contector fitted
and this is the wire the one showing the red plug on it ,which goes to y1 socket ,blue one isnt used








that should help ya pal


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

so were was the red yel wire fist cos i can find it the only wire i have that couler is for the lamda probe but there is a red yel wire in my white plug g2 9 but on the diagreams i have it dnt say what that is for


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bantan45)*

here is the wire
for the vr6 engine it shows the wire as been for 
Y 
1 - red/yel- motronic engine control module pin 54 & electric seats


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok am with you now that pin goes to g2 9 on the white plug 
cheers mate so take that out and put it in y1?


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

can you tell me what this black wire is pls


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

, some blacks can be a live in some cases , ,i remember a black like that was a live which attched from a blk from a white plug of the fusdebox to a thick black of thecoil pack,(im about 80percent sure but do check first, ,,until u can show me were it goes to or from the ecu (if u are unsure,,and ill list the complete vr6 pin /plug read out for so u can crack on ,ill post too daigrams ,one of the coloured fusebox and the other of the pin locations of the wires ,,
30b - red- fuse/relay panel pin 30, park/neutral relay pin 2 and alarm system control unit & indicator light 
A1 
1 - yel/blk- left Headlight pin 56b (dipped beam) (fuse #1) 
2 - blk/wht- left front indicator & side repeater and dash plug 22 (left indicator light) 
4 - gry/blk- left parking light (fuse #8) 
5 - red - radiator fan thermo switch pin 3 and/or run-on control unit pin 4/30 
6 - wht/blk- left Headlight pin 56a (full beam) & spotlight (fuse #11) 
- red - radiator cooling fan run-on control unit (fuse #19) 
7 - blk/yel- high & low horns (fuse #13) 
- blk - rad cooling fan run-on control unit (fuse #13) 
8 - brn/blk- high & low horns (horn relay) 
A2 
1 - blu - alternator pin D+ 
2 - grey/red- right parking light (fuse #7) 
3 - yel - right Headlight dipped beam pin 56b (fuse #2) 
4 - blk/grn- right front indicator & side repeater and dash plug 24 (right indicator light) 
5 - brn - earth (location 120) 
7 - wht - right Headlight 56a (full beam) & spotlight (fuse #12) 
8 - wht/yel- fog lights 
B 
4 - brn - fuse/relay panel pin C/3 
5 - red - fuse/relay panel pin Y/2 
C 
1 - blu/brn- brake fluid low level switch pin 1 or ABS brake warning switch 
2 - grn/red- washer pump pin 1 
3 - brn - fuse/relay panel pin B/4 
7 - brn/yel- washer pump pin 2 
8 - blu/yel- coolant level sensor pin 1 
D 
5 - blk/yel- sunroof switch 
7 - blk/yel- ABS pump relay pin 4 
8 - blk - alarm module pin 4, A/T switch pin 5, A/T control module pin 19 and shift lock solonoid 
9 - blk/blu- electric window control unit, left & right front window switches pin 4 (in left & right door), electric seats and sunroof control module pin 6 
- blk/wht- drivers seat heater control unit & switch and passenger seat heater control unit 
11- blu/red- transmission control module pin 38 and heated washer jets 
- blk - cruise control switch pin 4 
- blk/yel- electric mirror switch pin 5 
12- gry/blu- A/T console light and seat heating switch light 
E 
2 - blk - heated washer jets 
3 - blk/red- brake light switch pin 1, A/T control module pin 26, clutch & brake vacuum vent valves (cruise control) 
4 - red/yel- brake light switch pin 2 
5 - brn - cylinder head & PCV heating element 
F 
1 - red/blk- stater motor pin 50 
- red - park/neutral position relay pin 6 and motronic engine control module pin 7 
- red/grn- alarm module pin 5 
3 - blu - alternator pin D+ 
6 - blk - reverse light switch pin 2 (M/T) or park/neutral relay pin 5 (A/T) 
7 - blk/blu- reverse light switch pin 1 (M/T) or park/neutral relay pin 4 (A/T) 
8 - grn/red- A/T multi-function switch pin 5 
9 - grn/blk- A/T control module pin 27 
G1 
1 - brn - cig lighter pin 1 
2 - brn/yel- outside air temperature sensor pin 1 
3 - yel/blu- motronic engine control module pin 6 
4 - blk - motronic engine control module pin 38, ignition coil pin 3 and speed sensor pin 1 
5 - brn/wht- earth (cylinder head?) 
6 - brn - speed sensor pin 3 
7 - blk/brn- motronic engine control module pin 9 
8 - red/yel- heated O2 sensor pin 2 and fuel pump after-run module 
10- red/blu- injectors, hall sender pin 3, evap & EGR frequency valves, MAF sensor pin 5, O2 sensor control module pin 6 and motronic engine control module pin 23 
11- wht/blu- vehicle speed sensor pin 2 
12- grn/red- motronic engine control module pin 22 
G2 
1 - grn/blk- oil temperature sensor 
2 - wht/red- outside air temperature sensor pin 2 
3 - blu/wht- coolant temp sensor pin 2 & radiator fan run-on thermoswitch pin 2 
4 - blk/yel- PCV heating element 
10- yel - oil pressure switch 1.8 bar 
11- blue/blk- oil pressure sender 0.3 bar 
H1 
1 - red/blk- ignition switch pin 50 
2 - red - ignition switch pin 30 
3 - blk/yel- ignition switch pin X 
4 - blk - ignition switch pin 15 
5 - blk/blu- indicator stalk hazard button pin 4 & dual horns 
6 - brn - wiper stalk 3pin plug pin 3 
7 - brn/red- ignition switch pin S radio pin 4 
8 - grn/red- wiper stalk 3pin plug pin 2 
9 - grn/wht- wiper stalk 5pin plug pin 1 
H2 
1 - brn/blu- indicator stalk contact pin 
2 - grn/red- indicator stalk pin 6 
3 - grn/blk- indicator stalk pin 4 
4 - blk/grn- indicator stalk pin 7 
5 - grn - indicator stalk pin 5 
6 - blk/wht- indicator stalk pin 3 
8 - blk/wht/grn- indicator stalk pin 2 
J 
1 - wht - indicator stalk pin 4 
2 - wht/blk- indicator stalk pin 3 
3 - yel - indicator stalk pin 2 
4 - red/yel- indicator stalk pin 5 
5 - grn - wiper stalk 5pin plug pin 3 
6 - brn/blk- wiper stalk 5pin plug pin 5 
7 - blk/gry- wiper stalk 5pin plug pin 2 
8 - wht/yel- indicator stalk pin 1 (hazard button) 
9 - grn/blk- wiper stalk 5pin plug pin 4 
10- grn/yel- wiper stalk 5pin plug pin 1
K 
1 - blk/wht- left rear indicator 
2 - gry/red- right rear light 
3 - gry/blk- left rear light 
4 - blk/red- left brake light 
5 - gry/grn- number plate lights 
6 - blk/yel- rear wiper motor pin 53A 
7 - blk/grn- right rear indicator 
8 - blk - left reverse light pin 0 
9 - grn/blk- rear wiper motor pin 53 
11- brn - spoiler switch pin 4 & control module pin 6 
12- wht - rear window heater element 
L 
1 - brn - handbrake switch 
5 - red - boot light and ABS diagnostic connector pin T2X/2 
6 - brn/blk-gry- handbrake switch 
7 - red - interior light pin 3, sunroof control module pin 5 and vanity mirror light switch 
M 
1 - brn - fuel pump pin 31 
2 - red/yel- fuel pump pin P 
3 - vio/blk- fuel level sensor pin G 
5 - blk/blu- interior light pin 1, spoiler control module pin 2, sunroof switch pin 3 and A/T program switch pin 1 (light) 
6 - brn/blu- fuel level sensor pin 31 
N 
1 - red/yel- fresh air motor & resistor 
2 - red/wht- radiator fan control module pin 3, thermal switch pin 2 and radiator fan pin 3 
3 - red/wht- battery 
4 - red/yel- A/C pres switch pin 4 
5 - blu/red- motronic engine control module pin 39, A/C press switch pin 2 & clutch relay 
6 - yel/red- fresh air switch pin 4 
P 
1 - wht/yel- fog light switch pin 83a 
2 - blk/yel- rear screen heater switch pin + 
3 - wht/grn- rear screen heater switch pin 86 and heated mirror glass 
4 - gry/yel- fog light switch pin 83 
5 - brn - rear screen heater switch pin 31 
6 - gry/wht- fog light switch pin 83b 
7 - gry/blu- rear screen heater switch pin 58b 
8 - brn/wht- fog light switch pin 31 
9 - gry - fog light switch 58b 
Q 
1 - brn - cig lighter pin 1 
2 - blk/yel- fresh air blower switch pin 2, radiator fan control module pin 4, 3rd speed fan & A/C switch pin 3 and ambient temp switch 
3 - red/wht- radio main plug pin 7 (live feed) 
4 - blk/yel- voltmeter & oil pressure gauge & glovebox light 
5 - red/gry- cig lighter pin 2 
6 - gry/blu- radio main plug pin 6, cassette storage light, cig lighter pin 3 (light), oil pressure & voltmeter gauge lights and fresh air control light 
R 
2 - gry/blk- fuse/relay panel pin R/7 & R/6 
3 - gry - headlight switch pin 58e (dash light dimmer slider) 
4 - gry/blu- headlight switch pin 58b (dash light dimmer slider) 
5 - red - headlight switch pin 30 
6 - gry/red- fuse/relay panel pin R/2 & R/7 
7 - gry/grn- fuse/relay panel pin R/2 & R/6 and headlight switch pin 58 
8 - brn - headlight switch pin 31 
9 - wht/blk- headlight switch pin 56 
10- blk/yel- headlight switch pin X 
S 
1 - blk/gry- windscreen wiper motor pin 53a 
2 - grn/blk- windscreen wiper motor pin 53 
3 - brn - windscreen wiper motor pin 31 
4 - grn - windscreen wiper motor pin 53e 
5 - grn/yel- windscreen wiper motor pin 53b 
U1 
1 - blk/wht- Dash plug pin 17 (oil temp sensor)
2 - vio - Dash plug pin 19 (outside temp sensor)
3 - yel - Dash plug pin 8 (oil pressure control unit - feed from 1.8 bar)
4 - blk - Dash plug pin 13 (fuse #16, power feed?)
5 - red/wht- Dash plug pin 9 (oil pressure control unit - feed from 0.3 bar)
6 - grn - Dash plug pin 10 (rev counter)
7 - blu/wht- Dash plug pin 1 (outside temp sensor)
10- brn - Dash plug pin 3 (ground)
12- blu - Dash plug pin 21 (fuel gauge)
14- gry - Dash plug pin 12 (dash bulbs)
U2
1 - blk - Dash plug pin 13 (fuse #14, ign live?)
2 - vio - Dash plug pin 7 (cruise control unit pin 5, spoiler control unit, ECM pin 65, radio?)
3 - yel - Dash plug pin 8 (seat belt warning)
4 - blk - Dash plug pin 15 (stalk memory switch pin 2)
5 - red/wht- Dash plug pin 9 (coolant low level sender)
7 - blu/wht- Dash plug pin 25 (main beam warning light)
8 - gry/wht- Dash plug pin 6 (stalk memory switch pin 3)
9 - yel/red- Dash plug pin 23 (coolant temp gauge)
10- brn - Dash plug pin 3 (ground)
11- red - Dash plug pin 11 (digital clock pin 30 feed from fuse #21, power?)
12- blu - Dash plug pin 16 (alternator warning light)
13- brn/wht - Dash plug pin 5 (earth & stalk memory switch pin 1)
14- gry - Dash plug pin 4 (stalk memory switch pin 4) 
V 
1 - red/wht- wiper stalk pin 2 mode button 
2 - brn/wht- wiper stalk pin 1 memory reset switch pin 1 
3 - blu/yel- wiper stalk pin 3 memory select slider 
4 - yel/red- wiper stalk pin 4 memory reset switch pin 4 
W 
1 - blu/wht- motronic engine control module pin 65, spoiler control unit and radio 
- wht - cruise control unit pin 5 
2 - gry/blk- ABS relay pin 3, ABS diagnostic connector and ABS control module pin 27 
4 - blk/red- ABS control unit pin 12 
5 - brn/wht- ABS hydralic unit switch pin 2 
6 - wht/blu- ABS brake fluid low level switch pin 1 and ABS control module pin 9 
X 
1 - red/blk- warning module pin 1 (solid state) & starter interlock/reverse light relay 
2 - brn - warning module pin 2 (solid state) 
3 - gry/grn- warning module pin 3 (brake/handbrake warning light) 
4 - blk - warning module pin 4 (brake/handbrake warning light) 
5 - wht/blu- warning module pin 5 
7 - brn/wht- warning module pin 7 
8 - yel/red- warning module pin 8 (ABS warning light) 
Y 
1 - red/yel- motronic engine control module pin 54 & electric seats 
2 - red - fuse/relay panel pin B/5, electric window relay pin 30, central locking pump & door switches pin 1 and sunroof control module pin 7 
3 - red - battery positive terminal 
Z1- 
Z2- brn - battery negative








_Modified by adaptorman at 2:01 PM 3-13-2009_


_Modified by adaptorman at 2:05 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow i just found this, good work!.....


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

cheers ,,ive done a few na ,,
30 splity
vr polo
71 beetle t5 volvo powerd
4wd turbo caddy


----------



## bantan45 (Dec 11, 2008)

hay there mate hows it going, aint you got no new footage to shear with us? or no mre info,thanx


----------



## hazza911 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: mk4 polo 6n vr6 conversion (adaptorman)*

Hi,
I have a Polo same as this which is the euro look at the moment and I can tell my gearbox is starting to go and have already been looking into putting a 2.0 gti in it but then saw this and I have the cash to do it but I dont want to do it myself! 
Dont suppose you would do this conversion for a price?
Thanks


----------



## Patric_GTI (Sep 4, 2009)

does a project proceed?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi did the conversion for a mate of mine , and hes now soldthe vr6 pol on so no video etc , as im now about there with my 4wd mk1 caddy turbo lol


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

caddy turbo done , now the guy wants another polo vr6 doing


----------



## jameshaddow66 (Aug 4, 2013)

*contact*

hi i want to do this to my car can you send me your contact phone number so i can get a better idea of how you did the mounts the rest i can do


----------



## Taylorvrpolo (Jul 21, 2015)

*Polo vr6 wiring help please*

Hi I no this was a long time ago but. Hoping u will see this and help me out , I've got a polo 6n with a vr6 in it all ready running ect BUT the full mk3 golf loom have been used and the dash loom and interior loom is golf and the dash and interior loom is all wrong and cut up  I have a polo 6n with no engine in and this weekend I'm going to put the vr6 engine in it , the thing I'm stuck with is the polo was an 8v not a 16v like u have used SO do I have to change the 8v dash and interior loom and fuse box to a 16v loom and fuse box to be able to plug the vr6 engine loom in to it? 

Sorry if this all a bit to take in  any help at all would be a massive help as the thread all ready has helped my loads thanks , 

So just to try make it easier to explain , do I need to have a 16v loom and fuse box in my polo to plug the vr6 Ecu loom in it to work. ? 

THANKS AGEN 07715665157 is my number if easier for u to tx me


----------



## moco971 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Rear brakes*

Hey I'm planing to do the same project and I was wondering from which model you put brakes on the rear?  
Because they originally have drums and that's not so good if you have vr6 under the hood. Thank!


----------

